# Prometheus - von Ridley Scott



## RyzA (22. Dezember 2011)

Moin!


Nächstes Jahr kommt vom "Alien" Macher Ridley Scott der Film "Prometheus" ins Kino. Der Film wird sozusagen ein indirektes Prequel zu Alien. Er spielt im Alienuniversum und behandelt wohl scheinbar die Thematik wie Menschen auf die "Space Jockey" Rasse treffen. 

Infos:





> “Der visionäre Filmemacher Ridley Scott kehrt zu dem Genre zurück, bei  dessen Definition er geholfen hat, und schafft einen originellen  Science-Fiction Film, der in den gefährlichsten Ecken des Universums  spielt. Der Film handelt von einer Gruppe Wissenschaftler und Forscher  auf einer nervenaufreibenden Reise, welche ihre körperlichen und  geistigen Grenzen ausloten wird und sie in einer entfernte Welt bringt,  wo sie die Antworten auf unsere innigsten Fragen und das ultimative  Geheimnis des Lebens finden.”
> Bis jetzt zählen zur Besetzung Noomi Rapace, Charlize Theron, Idris  Elba, Logan Marshall-Green, Michael Fassbender und Ben Foster. Deutscher  Kinostart ist am 2. August 2012.


hier noch Interviews mit Ridley Scott



> “Während Alien wirklich der Ausagangspunkt für dieses Projekt war, ist  aus dem kreativen Prozess dabei eine neuen große Mythologie samt  Universum entstanden, in dem die Originalgeschichte spielt. Der wahre  Fan wird Teile von Aliens DNS finden, sozusagen, aber die Ideen in  diesem Film sind einzigartig, umfangreich und provokativ. Ich könnte mit  dieser singulären Geschichte, nach der ich gesucht hatte, kaum  zufriedener sein und kann nun endlich wieder zurück zu diesem Genre, das  mit so am Herzen liegt.”
> 
> “Der Film wird sehr brutal, sehr scheußlich sein. Er ist die dunkle  Seite des Mondes. Wir sprechen hier von Göttern und Maschinisten.  Räumliche Techniker. Und werden die Aliens eine Art biologische  Kiregsführung sein? Oder den Planeten aufrecht erhalten?”
> 
> “Während wie hier reden habe ich einen Stapel an Papier neben mir; sowas  wie die vierte Skizze. Die Arbeit läuft, aber wir denken uns nichts  mehr aus. Wir kennen die Geschichte: Sie spielt im Jahre 2085, ungefähr  30 Jahre vor Sigourney [Weavers Rolle Ellen Ripley]. Im Prinzip geht es  darum, herauszufinden, wer zur Hölle dieser Space Jockey war? Der Typ,  der auf dem Sitz des außerirdischen Fahrzeugs gesessen ist. Da war ein  riesiger Typ auf einem Sitz, der entweder wie ein Stück Technologie oder  wie der Sessel eines Astronomen ausgesehen hat. Unser Mann [Tom  Skerritt als Captain Dallas] klettert nach oben und sagt ‘Es gab eine  Explosion in seiner Brust von innen nach außen – was war das?’. Ich  erkläre im Grunde, wer dieser Space Jockey – wir nenen ihn Space Jockey –  war. [Der Film film] handelt von der Diskussion über Terraforming –  Planeten und Planetoiden und Erdstücke zu nehmen und zu formen und mit  den Möglichkeiten des zukünftigen Lebens zu bestücken.”


Quelle: Prometheus | Film Kino Trailer

Es gab auf Youtube einen geleakten und abgefilmten Trailer. Der wurde mitlerweile entfernt. Aber heute Abend erscheint der offizielle Trailer. Ich habe schon lange nicht mehr so auf einen Trailer gewartet, geschweige denn mich auf einen Film gefreut.

Was meint ihr zu der Geschichte? Scott? Alien? 
Auch ein paar Fans hier??


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. Dezember 2011)

Hab keinen einzigen Alien Film geguckt, nur die AVP Filme und da fand ich die Predators eigentlich immer cooler. Daher habe ich mich geärgert das es von Alien 6 (?) Filme gibt und für Predators nur 2 / bzw. 3 mit dem Remake.
Kaufen wollte ich mir die Alien Box mal, komme aber nich dazu 

Gespannt bin ich trotzdem


----------



## mixxed_up (22. Dezember 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Hab keinen einzigen Alien Film geguckt, nur die AVP Filme und da fand ich die Predators eigentlich immer cooler. Daher habe ich mich geärgert das es von Alien 6 (?) Filme gibt und für Predators nur 2 / bzw. 3 mit dem Remake.
> Kaufen wollte ich mir die Alien Box mal, komme aber nich dazu
> 
> Gespannt bin ich trotzdem



Von Alien gibt es lediglich 4 Filme, aber haben mir alle sehr gefallen.


----------



## RyzA (22. Dezember 2011)

Kann alle Alien Filme nur empfehlen. Sind qualitativ weit vor den AVP Filmen, welche mein Bild vom Alien und Predator -Universum arg beschädigt haben.

Die Predator Filme mochte ich auch. Gerade den ersten Teil. Nur was man bei AVP gemacht hat ist echt unter alles Sau, das hätte man viel besser machen können. Gerade der zweite AVP Teil ist sowas von schlecht.

Bei Alien hat übrigens jeder der 4 Teile einen anderen Regisseur. Jeder Film hat seinen eigenen Stil.

Teil 1 und 2 sind wohl am besten. Teil 3 von Fincher ist auch ok. Teil 4 hat nicht mehr ganz die Atmosphäre und Gruselfaktor, dafür ist er komisch-überzogen und hat Stil.


----------



## _PeG_ (22. Dezember 2011)

*sind ja auch klassiker.. *aber schon ewig her, dass ich die geschaut habe!!


----------



## RyzA (22. Dezember 2011)

Alien 1 war der erste (SciFi) Horrorfilm den ich geguckt hatte. Heimlich mit 9 Jahren, danach hatte ich schöne Alpträume.
Bin 35, also vor 26 Jahren. 
Natürlich sind das Klassiker.

Ich denke mal "Prometheus" wird ein harter Schocker. Survival-Horror vom Feinsten.
Und nicht so eine Kinderkacke wie AVP.

Man, kann es kaum abwarten den Trailer zu sehen...


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2011)

Alien ist eher Horror und Überleben, Predator ist eher Action im Kriegs/Zweikampf-Sinne. Insofern unterscheiden die sich schon stark. Alien ist als wirklich das unbekannte, widerstandfähige außeridrische Wesen, welches rein aus Instinkt handelt und selber nur überleben und töten will. Es ist dabei eben auch extrem wichtig für die Story und das Ambiente, DASS es Außeridrische sind - man könnte alternativ höchstens irgendwelche Höhlen-Wesen erfinden, die aus dem Untergrund auf unsere Oberfläche gelangen.

Die Predator sind aber bewusste, zivilsierte und hochtechnisierte Wesen, die aus Spaß jagen. Das könnten aber auch einfach nur böse Menschen mit besonderen Kampfanzügen sein. Es spielt an sich eine eher untergeordnetete Rolle, dass die Preadator nicht von der Erde stammen. Es wird dadurch lediglich "plausibel" erklärt, warum die eine uns unbekannte Technik haben, und dann bringt es eben noch einen Touch "unbekannte, uns fremde Monster" mit rein - es ist eher das Salz *in* der Suppe - bei Alien ist aber die Tatsache "animalischer Außeridrischer" die Suppe selbst  


Auf Prometheus kann man sich bestimmt freuen. Ich hoffe nur, dass der nicht zwecks Zielgruppenvergrößerung "weichgespült" wird. Sowohl Alien als auch Predator waren damals jeweils ihrer Zeit WEIT voraus - wenn man sich überlegt, dass ALien Eede der 70er entstand und dann mal schaut, was damals ansonsten in Sachen Action oder Horror zu sehen war, dann ist das geradezu visionär ^^ 


@Headcrash: ich hab damals Aliens (also Teil 2, der an sich nicht "Alien 2" heiß und erst nicht, wie manche sagten, sogar "Alien*s* 2"  ) gesehen, als wir bei Bekannten im Schwarzwald übernachteten und meine Eltern mit den Bekannten dann bis 2h weg waren - da kommt plötzlich meine Mutter rein und war entsetzt, dass ich da alleine so einen "Horror" schaue (war halt zufällig auch grad eine Horrosszene) - ICH fand das aber nur cool  naja, ich war da zwar auch schon ca 14, aber 2 Jahre "zu jung" für den Film  

Angst hatte ich aber nie. denn da mein Vater mich schon ab einem Alter von 5-6 Jahren mit "Geister"-Filmen und -Geschichten versorgt hat, war und ist alles rund um Horror für mich halt eindeutig eine spannende und faszinierende Fantasie - aber nicht mehr. Was mich damals, als ich so 10 Jahre alt war, mal sehr erschreckte war damals eine SciFi-Serie, die für damliage Zeiten SEHR düster gedreht war, dabei aber extrem realistisch und mit Ereignissen, die NICHTS mit Geistern und Aliens zu tun haben, sondern einfach nur mit Wahnvorstellungen von Bewohnern einer Mond/Marssiedlung oder so - DA hatte ich dann nachts Schiss und hörte ständig ein Säuseln des Windes der Mond-Wohnanlagen, was sich dann als die Lüftung unseres Badezimmers entuppte


----------



## RyzA (22. Dezember 2011)

Im Grunde stimme ich dir zu...aber Teil 2 von Alien und Teil 4 waren auch mehr auf Action getrimmt. Wärend 1 das Alien eher wenig dargestellt und dadurch Spannung aufgebaut hat. In Teil 3 war das Alien durchaus intelligent und nicht nur instinktgesteuert.


> Auf Prometheus kann man sich bestimmt freuen. Ich hoffe nur, dass der  nicht zwecks Zielgruppenvergrößerung "weichgespült" wird. Sowohl Alien  als auch Predator waren damals jeweils ihrer Zeit WEIT voraus - wenn man  sich überlegt, dass ALien Eede der 70er entstand und dann mal schaut,  was damals ansonsten in Sachen Action oder Horror zu sehen war, dann ist  das geradezu visionär ^^


Scott hat mit "Alien" damals ein ganzes Genre erfunden und beeinflusst. Wenn man seinen Zitaten Glauben schenkt wird "Prometheus" alles andere als weichgespült. Und ich glaube ihm das.

AVP fand ich weichgespült. Wenn man nur an die Wrestlereinlagen vom Predator denkt, wie er ein Alien durch die Wand schleudert.

Ich warte jetzt den ganzen Tag auf den Trailer. Hatte ja schon die Leakversion in schlechter Quali gesehen, welche wieder von YouTube gelöscht wurde. Will mir das mal in besserer Quali angucken und vielleicht gibt es neue Szenen.

Edit: So, der Teasertrailer ist da

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H3XpWiMB_E

Leider keine neuen Szenen. Aber wengistens gute Quali. Ich glaube der wird garantiert nicht weichgespült.
Kann es kaum abwarten mehr zu sehen.


----------



## RapToX (22. Dezember 2011)

freue mich auch schon sehr auf den film und hoffe, dass er vom stil her eher an alien (1) angelehnt ist. man darf gespannt sein


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2011)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Im Grunde stimme ich dir zu...aber Teil 2 von Alien und Teil 4 waren auch mehr auf Action getrimmt. Wärend 1 das Alien eher wenig dargestellt und dadurch Spannung aufgebaut hat. In Teil 3 war das Alien durchaus intelligent und nicht nur instinktgesteuert.


 ja klar, aber Predator könnte bis auf die Tatsache, dass die Pradators aus dem All kommen, auch einfach nur ein Kriegs- oder Actionfilm sein, Alien aber ist stets ein "Monster"-Film. SO meinte ich das. Ich meinte jetzt nicht, dass bei Alien ausschließlich Grusel-Horror mit simplen Opfern angesagt ist ohne Actionszenen  Und das Alien aus Teil 3 ist intelligenter und nicht NUR Instinktgesteuert, das stimmt - aber es ist immer noch weit entfernt von einer technisierten Zivilisation, die zum Zeitvertreib "böse" ist. Im Kern überwiegt trotzdem der Instinkt und der Fortpflanzungs/Überlebenstrieb.

ps: neulich WOLLTE ich mal Alien im Original sehen UND hören, aber da versteh ich teils nicht mal auch nur EIN Wort, selbst wenn es per Untertitel eingeblendet wird und ich dann nochmal hinhöre, versteh ich da oft was anderes.... der Ton war damals halt technisch dann doch was schwieriger, dazu war es damals auch kein geplanter "Blockbuster", so dass einige der Schauspieler echt fiese Aktzente an den tag legen...


----------



## troppa (22. Dezember 2011)

Endlich mal wieder ein Grund ins Kino zu gehen. 

AVP 2 war ja wohl das sinnloseste Machwerk, dass ich je im Kino gesehen habe. Gut, dass das Franchise nicht so endet.


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja klar, aber Predator könnte bis auf die Tatsache, dass die Pradators aus dem All kommen, auch einfach nur ein Kriegs- oder Actionfilm sein, Alien aber ist stets ein "Monster"-Film. SO meinte ich das. Ich meinte jetzt nicht, dass bei Alien ausschließlich Grusel-Horror mit simplen Opfern angesagt ist ohne Actionszenen  Und das Alien aus Teil 3 ist intelligenter und nicht NUR Instinktgesteuert, das stimmt - aber es ist immer noch weit entfernt von einer technisierten Zivilisation, die zum Zeitvertreib "böse" ist. Im Kern überwiegt trotzdem der Instinkt und der Fortpflanzungs/Überlebenstrieb.


Der Film "Predators" hat die Heimatwelt von den Predatoren total mies dargestellt. Ich habe mir da einen hochtechnisierten Planeten vorgestellt. Und was machen die...einfach nur Wald.



> ps: neulich WOLLTE ich mal Alien im Original sehen UND hören, aber da versteh ich teils nicht mal auch nur EIN Wort, selbst wenn es per Untertitel eingeblendet wird und ich dann nochmal hinhöre, versteh ich da oft was anderes.... der Ton war damals halt technisch dann doch was schwieriger, dazu war es damals auch kein geplanter "Blockbuster", so dass einige der Schauspieler echt fiese Aktzente an den tag legen...


Ich habe das Problem auch bei neueren Filmen. Oft hört sich das für mich so dumpf und nach nuscheln an. Aber kann auch nicht so gut Englisch das ich alles verstehen würde.


----------



## Rixx (23. Dezember 2011)

das war nicht die Heimatwelt sondern nur ein Überungsplatz.
habe heute mal den Trailer zu Prometheus angesehen. Sieht so aus als ob ich nochmals ins Kino gehen werde.


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2011)

Achso. Da muß ich wohl was verwechselt haben.

Habe auch nur den ersten Drittel davon gesehen. Dann keinen Bock mehr gehabt.


> habe heute mal den Trailer zu Prometheus angesehen. Sieht so aus als ob ich nochmals ins Kino gehen werde.


Jo in den Film gehe auch auf jeden Fall. Ist bei mir Pflicht. Dann noch "The Hobbit" und "The Dark Rises". Bei anderen Filmen mal gucken.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Dezember 2011)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Der Film "Predators" hat die Heimatwelt von den Predatoren total mies dargestellt. Ich habe mir da einen hochtechnisierten Planeten vorgestellt. Und was machen die...einfach nur Wald.


 Moment Moment: wer sagt denn, dass das der Heimatplanet war? Das kann auch einfach nur ein Jagd-Planet sein, so ne Art Tierpark oder auch Freizeitpark für Predators  Aber auch wenn es doch der Heimatplanet war (hab den Film nur ein mal gesehen, bin nicht sicher, ob das da irgendwie gesagt wurde): es kann auch nur einfach eine Region oder eine Insel auf dem Predator-Planeten sein, die unbewohnt ist - wir sind ja auch sehr technisiert, und trotzdem gibt es quasi unberührte Natur, bei der Du bis zum Horizont kein Anzeichen von Zivlisation sehen kannst.




> Ich habe das Problem auch bei neueren Filmen. Oft hört sich das für mich so dumpf und nach nuscheln an. Aber kann auch nicht so gut Englisch das ich alles verstehen würde.


 bei neueren versteh ich es deutlich besser, selbst wenn einer nen fiesen Akzent hat.  Aber wir Deutschen sind natürlich auch "verwöhnt" von Sprache bei FIlmen, bei uns wird der Film ja im Nachhinein in Sprecherkabinen mit guten Mics sprachlich perfekt aufgenommen, und man kann dann in Ruhe die Original-Geräusche aus dem Film leiser machen oder auch ein "Frequenzloch" schaffen, in das die Synchronstimme genau reinpasst. Im Original schwebt da halt 1-2m über den Leuten ein Mic an einer Stange, und wenn einer beim Sprechen sich dann wegdreht, wird auch die Stimme leiser - dafür hört sich das dann "echter" an im Original, in der Synchro wiederum deutlicher.


ps: ich musste grad lachen, ich hab mir nämlich vorgestellt, dass so ein Predator nach einer Metzelei dann mit stolzgeschwellter Brust nach Hause kommt, nen Kopf eines Menschen in der Hand, und dann kommt Ms. Predator und keift den an "Musst Du immer so viel Dreck machen?!!?? UNd zieh gefälligst erstmal Deine Schuhe aus!! Immer das gleiche! Und Du stinkst ja wieder wie ein Müllhaufen - ihr habt doch Duschen im Raumschiff - ist das zu viel verlangt??? Und wehe Du machst Dich jetzt einfach wieder unsichtbar!!!"


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Moment Moment: wer sagt denn, dass das der Heimatplanet war? Das kann auch einfach nur ein Jagd-Planet sein, so ne Art Tierpark oder auch Freizeitpark für Predators   Aber auch wenn es doch der Heimatplanet war (hab den Film nur ein mal gesehen, bin nicht sicher, ob das da irgendwie gesagt wurde): es kann auch nur einfach eine Region oder eine Insel auf dem Predator-Planeten sein, die unbewohnt ist - wir sind ja auch sehr technisiert, und trotzdem gibt es quasi unberührte Natur, bei der Du bis zum Horizont kein Anzeichen von Zivlisation sehen kannst.


Ja stimmt.
Sogesehen habt ihr Recht.

Ich fand den Film trotzdem ******** und hatte ihn wie gesagt am Anfang ausgemacht. Da war der erste Teil mit Arnie besser. Und Teil 2 ging auch noch.

In Teil 2 hat man übrigens im Predatorschiff zum Schluß einen Alienschädel gesehen. Sah ganz imposant aus die Trophäensammlung.




> bei neueren versteh ich es noch deutlich besser. Aber wir sind natürich auch "verwöhnt", bei uns wird der Film ja im Nachhinein in Sprecherkabinen mit guten Mics sprachlich perfekt aufgenommen, und man kann dann in Ruhe die Original-Geräusche aus dem Film leiser machen oder auch ein "Frequenzloch" schaffen, in das die Synchronstimme genau reinpasst. Im Original schwebt da halt 1-2m über den Leuten ein Mic an einer Stange - dafür hört sich das dann "echter" an im Original, in der Synchro wiederum deutlicher.


Ja kann gut daran liegen.




> ps: ich musste grad lachen, ich hab mir nämlich vorgestellt, dass so ein Predator nach einer Metzelei dann mit stolzgeschwellter Brust nach Hause kommt, nen Kopf eines Menschen in der Hand, und dann kommt Ms. Predator und keift den an "Musst Du immer so viel Dreck machen?!!?? UNd zieh gefälligst erstmal Deine Schuhe aus!! Immer das gleiche! Und Du stinkst ja wieder wie ein Müllhaufen - ihr habt doch Duschen im Raumschiff - ist das zu viel verlangt???"


Dann gibt es was mitn Predator-Nudelholz.


----------



## constantinosand (15. August 2012)

wohl der einzige *prometheus* thread


----------



## Bester_Nick (15. August 2012)

Ich meine, sowas guckt man sich sowieso an. Son Space-Horror-Thiller ist immer geil. 

Allerdings dauerts ja noch bis Dezember bis zu Blu Ray. Im August steht erstmal Battleship an. "Oben" will ich auch noch sehen, soll n toller animierter Film sein.


----------



## constantinosand (15. August 2012)

ja, die blueray wird hoffentlich die *verlängerte version* enthalten
damit man den film *besser versteht*


----------



## NCphalon (15. August 2012)

Ein Sicherheits-/Quarantäneleck jagt das nächste und dann wundern die sich noch warum das so in die Hose geht^^


----------



## RapToX (15. August 2012)

ist der film denn einen gang zum kino wert oder doch lieber auf die bluray warten?


----------



## Bester_Nick (15. August 2012)

Kaum ein Film ist der Gang ins Kino wert. Seitdem es Blu Ray und Fernseher mit erstklassigen Bildverbesserern gibt, ist das herkömmliche Kino irgendwie nur noch zweite Wahl. Heimkino ist in.


----------



## constantinosand (16. August 2012)

ich finde es geht hier nich um bildqualität, welche unumstritten is

sondern um *storyqualität*


----------



## marcus022 (16. August 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> In Teil 2 hat man übrigens im Predatorschiff zum Schluß einen Alienschädel gesehen. Sah ganz imposant aus die Trophäensammlung.


 

Ja da war klar das sich die Wege der zwei Rassen nochmal kreuzen würden. Hatte mich damals schon darauf gefreut. 





Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe mir da einen hochtechnisierten Planeten vorgestellt.


 

Bei AVP2 hat man ja einen (sehr) kurzen Ausblick auf die Welt der Predatoren bekommen.



mfg marcus


----------



## RapToX (16. August 2012)

constantinosand schrieb:


> ich finde es geht hier nich um bildqualität, welche unumstritten is
> 
> sondern um *storyqualität*


 genau! meine frage bezog sich eher auf die story bzw. ob es der film überhaupt wert ist, gesehen zu werden.


----------



## constantinosand (16. August 2012)

wenn du ihn *einmal* anschaust, wirst du ihn *öfters* anschauen *punkt punkt punkt*

tip: schau dir* keine trailer* oder ähnliches an, denn der film enthält ausgeprägte spannungselemente, welche dadurch zunichte gemacht werden könnten
dazu muss ich noch sagen, dass ich tendentiell trailer meide, außer wenn es fragwürdig is, ob der film überhaupt sehenswert is


----------



## RapToX (16. August 2012)

hört sich doch schonmal gut an.
normalerweise guck ich mir auch keine trailer etc. an. hab zu dem film lediglich den ersten trailer geguckt, weil ich dann doch ziemlich gespannt war^^


----------

